# KDHE Kelly Controller questions



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Looks to be like the basic wiring setup without reversing contractors. Looks good. Before connecting up pack voltage be sure you have your controller connected properly to 12 volts and check that you can connect your computer and check your parameters. Kelly is still pretty basic and easy to program. Be sure you have your controller mounted to a good finned heat sink and a good high output fan across the heat sink or mounted to a good well built water cooled heat sink. I’ll send you some pics this evening to show you. Do not compromise when it comes to keeping the controller cool.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

Great, thanks for the reply. I have it mounted on a 10" X 16" - 1/4" thick aluminum plate. I will only be running it for 1-2 max at a time. will I need more cooling than that? I could maybe add a finned heat sink the bottom of that plate maybe. Not sure if that will help much. It will only run at full power for about 5 sec. at a time, but will run for up to 2 mins for staging.

thanks again!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What is your application? Voltage, Amperage, vehicle, battery type. Street driven. Race Car. What?

I’d say just start with the proper heat sink. A flat plate can heat up quick but won’t dissipate the heat quickly enough in high current/heat situations.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

It is for the golf cart in my avatar. Drag racing, strip and dirt. 144v, of Odyssey PC680's.
I will work on a heat sink tonight. Like you said, not need to risk it.
Thank you!!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What is the max current on your controller?


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

it says 800amp


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

I have the controller hooked up for to connect to computer. I still need to hook up the foot pedal.
In the manual it says I can hook up a Kelly amp meter. I found the Kelly amp meter and it only read in %, do you know if a standard 1000 amp dc amp meter will work?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Be sure you get a good quality amp meter with the proper shunt and you are good to go. The manual should give you instructions for a proper amp meter hook up. Otherwise you will need to find a proper diagram for connecting your amp meter. If Kelly does not provide that then maybe you can find it on the Curtis Web site. Its actually quite simple.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

oddpowers said:


> I have the controller hooked up for to connect to computer. I still need to hook up the foot pedal.
> In the manual it says I can hook up a Kelly amp meter. I found the Kelly amp meter and it only read in %, do you know if a standard 1000 amp dc amp meter will work?


Odd that they use an amp meter that only shows percentage.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

HI i have got to ask important . DID you buy on ebay and if you did does it have 6 mounting holes in the base


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Odd question, most if not all the large voltage high amperage Kelly Controls have 6 mounting points. What does E-Bay have to do with anything in this post?


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

CanUseeme1 said:


> HI i have got to ask important . DID you buy on ebay and if you did does it have 6 mounting holes in the base


Yes I bought if from EBAY. It has eight mount holes. Six factory, and two drilled, presumably, by previous owner.
Why do you ask?


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Odd that they use an amp meter that only shows percentage.


 
That's what I thought too. It says their meter is direct connect. That why I wondered. I will likely just use a shunt. I know how to do that.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

CanUseeme1 said:


> HI i have got to ask important . DID you buy on ebay and if you did does it have 6 mounting holes in the base


i was just asking as i returned one to ebay i purchased used and found it to be not working properly. i saw the person relisted the KDHE as working fine.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

CanUseeme1 said:


> i was just asking as i returned one to ebay i purchased used and found it to be not working properly. i saw the person relisted the KDHE as working fine.


Do you have the serial # from the one you returned?


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

CanUseeme1 said:


> HI i have got to ask important . DID you buy on ebay and if you did does it have 6 mounting holes in the base


hi it is now obvious to me u purchased it on ebay or u wouldn't be asking for the number. i do not threw it out this is why i had asked about the mounting holes those controllers only have 4 holes . if it is my return to ebay it will work until you get it all wired and step on throttle full then it goes dead. using a o-5k pot. the seller waited a few months and relisted the controller. with this said i believe my video of the controller is still on you tube.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

CanUseeme1 said:


> hi it is now obvious to me u purchased it on ebay or u wouldn't be asking for the number. i do not threw it out this is why i had asked about the mounting holes those controllers only have 4 holes . if it is my return to ebay it will work until you get it all wired and step on throttle full then it goes dead. using a o-5k pot. the seller waited a few months and relisted the controller. with this said i believe my video of the controller is still on you tube.


 AS well i contacted kelly for help when asked were it was purchased kelly sunbed their nose .


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

CanUseeme1 said:


> hi it is now obvious to me u purchased it on ebay or u wouldn't be asking for the number. i do not threw it out this is why i had asked about the mounting holes those controllers only have 4 holes . if it is my return to ebay it will work until you get it all wired and step on throttle full then it goes dead. using a o-5k pot. the seller waited a few months and relisted the controller. with this said i believe my video of the controller is still on you tube.


Well, I assure you this controller has 6 mounting holes from the factory. I drilled and tapped my mounting plate using the controller dimensions, (and mount hole dimensions) listed in the downloadable manual from Kellys web site before I even bought the controller. When I finally got the controller, it mount exactally they way the manual said.
When the controller cam in it has 2 extra holes that had been drilled in the mounting flange.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

CanUseeme1 said:


> HI i have got to ask important . DID you buy on ebay and if you did does it have 6 mounting holes in the base[/QUOTE
> HI yes the controller comes from kelly with 4 holes i drilled 2 more holes . i believe the seller name is kachunk63 your controller is the one he relisted after i send it back to him not working proper. i can tell you this kelly does not repair controllers they get rid of them. the lady you spoke to at kelly told me herself when i had the controller she felt bad for me when i told her i bought it on ebay. i hope the controller works out for you and u dont get beat out of your 7 . if you want more info you can reach me at [email protected] i still have the messages back and forth from the seller . i think i can get the video of the controller not working from YouTube . look verry close to the controller were the B+ B- the area should be shiney differ from the rest of the face plate i had some differ color dots next to the tabs that had to be removed with lacquer thinner before returning it to the seller kachunk63 witch is no longer listed as an ebay seller.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

hi me again i do have the serial number but i dont know how to sen it i am new to this site. but if u tell me how to past the pic i will do for you. i new this guy was gonna do this to some one he tried with me .


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

hi let me know if u got the pic with the serial


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, I see the pictures. That for sure is the controller I purchased. I should have it ready to test drive this week end. I will post my results. I am simply waiting on a capacitor for the contactor, and I will be ready to try it out.

Can you tell me what issue's you had excatally?


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

oddpowers said:


> Yes, I see the pictures. That for sure is the controller I purchased. I should have it ready to test drive this week end. I will post my results. I am simply waiting on a capacitor for the contactor, and I will be ready to try it out.
> 
> Can you tell me what issue's you had excatally?


hi yes . when i stepped on the pedal hard the trike would stop and i would get three blinking red lights with a 0-5k pedal kurtis as well i tried a 0-5k twist and same results tried all settings same results. then shut controller down and started to act funny i could not get the green to go light rite away only after several attempts of turning on and off. after reset and getting the green to go light trike would work and then do the same problem time after time . to me it looked like a throttle issue but i tried 3 new types . then after trying the new throttles / 0-5k settings i realized the controller was having a internal issue not getting the green to go light. not responding to my commands on start up. as well not responding to programming rite away after several attempts it would begin to program. that is when i made the decision to return while i still could get my money. i ended up with a brand new zilla for the fear of having a stuck throttle on a 144volt trike witha warp-9 motor and no way to stop. it would be better to contact me at [email protected] good luck


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the info. I will hopefully get to test it this week end. I appreciate the heads up, and will start researching the ebay seller now just in case. 
I will email you later tonight just to touch base with you. the email will come from a @eutectic.com email address. My name is Troy.

Thanks again!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

CanUseeme1 said:


> hi it is now obvious to me u purchased it on ebay or u wouldn't be asking for the number. i do not threw it out this is why i had asked about the mounting holes those controllers only have 4 holes . if it is my return to ebay it will work until you get it all wired and step on throttle full then it goes dead. using a o-5k pot. the seller waited a few months and relisted the controller. with this said i believe my video of the controller is still on you tube.


Link to the youtube video of the controller and maybe even the person who sold it then relisted it.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Link to the youtube video of the controller and maybe even the person who sold it then relisted it.


 
Yes, please! links would be helpful!


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

CanUseeme1 - Is this your feedback you left for the seller?


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

Here it is.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, sure enough. It appears i'm having the same problem.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

oddpowers said:


> Well, sure enough. It appears i'm having the same problem.


 hi see if this can help u my video from you tube 
https://youtu.be/tX0WFZvZOR4


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Sorry to see you both got taken by the same seller and a bum Kelly Controller. Hope you find something that will work for you. If you go used be sure you know it works.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

OK, the problem looks to be resolved. After talking with Fany at Kelly, we have determined the programing was set incorrectly. I am Using a 3-wire 0-5K pot. So under throttle type, it was set for "0-5K"
Apparently that is only for 2-wire 0-5K pots. Fany informed me that the correct setting was "0-5V" under the throttle type.
I changed this setting, and it now performs properly. I will hopefully get to take it a test drive later today for confirmation.

BTW, I had contacted the seller, the told me, they will refund my $, but would like an opportunity to help me fix it first. He said he was convinced it was a settings issue, and that they fully tested it.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi I had mention to u in my post it seem to be a throttle issue. 0-5k is not 0-5v so kelly firmware is ass backwards. as well i tried swap-in that in the menu and still did the same. BUT i got discouraged when i couldn't get the green to go light rite away as in the video when the film first started u see a red and here the clicking of the contractor but controller not responding. this is the main reason i say controller not performing proper and was spooked.


----------



## oddpowers (Dec 9, 2008)

CanUseeme1 said:


> Hi I had mention to u in my post it seem to be a throttle issue. 0-5k is not 0-5v so kelly firmware is ass backwards. as well i tried swap-in that in the menu and still did the same. BUT i got discouraged when i couldn't get the green to go light rite away as in the video when the film first started u see a red and here the clicking of the contractor but controller not responding. this is the main reason i say controller not performing proper and was spooked.


I agree, it doesn't make sense for the setting to be 0-5V instead of 0-5K. I also had problems resetting the controller, but when that happened, the code was a 3-1 code, which is "frequent reset".
After it stopped having the throttle issue, it (so far) has stopped that issue as well. 
I am hoping the issue is solved, and will continue to test it, and will keep everyone updated.
So far the ebay guy has been willing to work with me, and has offered a refund, it we can not get it right.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

oddpowers said:


> I agree, it doesn't make sense for the setting to be 0-5V instead of 0-5K. I also had problems resetting the controller, but when that happened, the code was a 3-1 code, which is "frequent reset".
> After it stopped having the throttle issue, it (so far) has stopped that issue as well.
> I am hoping the issue is solved, and will continue to test it, and will keep everyone updated.
> So far the ebay guy has been willing to work with me, and has offered a refund, it we can not get it right.


 hi good luck to u and please remember safety. kelly offers no safety features on your contractors shutting them down in the case they get stuck on . at 800 amps NEWTONS law say your not stopping. just trying to help.


----------



## CanUseeme1 (Mar 21, 2018)

hi do you plan on using reverse. if so i was unhappy with the menu settings as i couldn't get reverse to be not so touchy. even though i had the programming set to the lowest. and at 75v. i couldn't except it was to temperamental to the touch. did you go for a drive. and what r u using for a motor and volts


----------

